# Standing Judicial Commission (Feb. 19)



## Romans922 (Feb 26, 2007)

Is there any word as to what happened at this meeting of the SJC on Feb. 19th?


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 26, 2007)

Haven't heard anything.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 26, 2007)

Anybody else?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 26, 2007)

There is nothing to report. The meeting does not take place until 3/1 and following.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I thought it said Feb. 19th. Ok, thanks for the update.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 2, 2007)

Anything interesting yet?


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## CDM (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Romans922 (Apr 3, 2007)

Can I get a chirp, chirp, chirp...?


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 3, 2007)

No kidding.


----------

